# Anyone upgrade 501 to larger HD?



## kennet6565 (May 28, 2002)

I am looking for information on putting a larger HD in a 501. I believe there is firmware on the HD that makes it difficult.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Try Impossible !!


----------



## kennet6565 (May 28, 2002)

Thanks for your words of encouragement and your honesty


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

As far as I know, it can't be done because the Hard Drive is married to the receiver. I have heard rumors of people figuring out a way but haven't seen anything absolutely substantiated.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

The rumours I've heard have involved a 501 that had NEVER been on the data stream. The guy supposedly swapped in the 80 B drive (thus making it a 508), and when he put it on the datastream, it upgraded. But all that is just a rumour).


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Is anything EVER easy to accomplish with Dish Network? LOL. I'm a loyal customer, but come on. We should all know by now.


----------



## wwind (Dec 30, 2004)

I had no problem by formating (in NTSF) the existing HD and getting it stream updated again.
I works like new !

On another machine I replaced the 40gig DH with a new 80gig like this:
Newegg.com - MAXTOR 4R080L0-QV Hard Drives 
Worked fine as well.

I think you only have to stick with the same brand (Maxtor or Seagate).
Make sure you purchase a drive made for DVRs.


----------



## Jordan420 (Nov 11, 2003)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=35466


----------

